# Bloat or Pregnant



## Firos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey!

I'm new to cichlids. I have a few 3 Kenyi's and 2 Demasoni's in my tank... My Kenyi's bred 4 little kenyi's!!!

Here is now a question:

I saw one of my Demasoni's (guess to be female) not eating anymore. I panicked cause the first thought was Bloat... I removed her from the main tank to a very small hospital tank and treated her with Sera Baktopur Direct and Epsom salt... (Can't find clout)

She used to hide when ever I came near the tank but I think its because of the fact that I moved her... She's not really hiding anymore but she is also not eating. Its been almost a week now. I aslo don't see any swelling so here is what I want to know:

Could she be holding?

She is still very small... she looks like she's chewing a lot and sometimes when she's active looks like she wants to spit or something?

So question 
1) Could she be holding and not have bloat? 
2) At what size will she be able to hold 
3) How long from not eating will u be able to see that she is indeed holding 
4) Will the Baktopur or Epsom salt kill any eggs?

In the picture, the demasoni is not dead  
She is sitting on the bottom but does swim around sometimes... She likes hiding her head in the rocks.










Thanks guys!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Doesnt look to be holding in this pic, but that doesn't mean she isnt or it is automatically bloat. There are a lot of things that could be going on here.

When you said that your Kenyi just had 4 little ones, that is making me wonder if your Kenyi are possibly bullying you Dem into an illness. Kenyi can be little terrors and relentlessly chase others, especially another blue barred fish.

How long has this fish been in the tank?

What size tank is it?

What are you water parameters? PH Nitrite, Ammonia, Nitrate......?

Have you seen any thin white poop?

How long have they not been eating? Did they mouth and spit the food at all first or just stop eating all together one day?

This will get us on track to start helping to rule out other factors here.


----------



## Firos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey!


> How long has this fish been in the tank?


Since the beginning of May this year.



> What size tank is it?


About 40 gal. The pet store told me that a 25 gal would have been enough and that I must keep 10 of them but that sounded strange to me because they are very aggressive fish...



> What are you water parameters? PH Nitrite, Ammonia, Nitrate......?


Not really sure cause it was moved to a hospital tank that receives frequent water changes.  
I add a bit of Epsom salt with every water change in the hospital tank. Also, the water was treated with aqutan an nitrivec from Sera.



> Have you seen any thin white poop?


When I bought them I saw the poop after some time but didn't think much of it then. Now that I want them to, I can't see any....



> How long have they not been eating? Did they mouth and spit the food at all first or just stop eating all together one day?


She hasn't been eating for 6 days now. 
When I fed the fish in the main tank, she went for it but spat it out. Now she's not eating anything...

If she doesn't eat tomorrow, I shall restart treatment...


----------



## Firos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmmmm.... :-? The male demasoni (in the main tank) started to mouth the food and spit it out today as well. Think I am going to do a gravel suck / water change and then start treatment with Sera Baktopur Direct (recommended by my pet store for bloat).

I hope it doesn't affect the little baby kenyi's because baktopur also removes the good bacteria in a tank... Wish me luck!


----------



## Firos (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh dear!!! Tonight when I look at demasoni, Her left part of his face is dark... almost black while the right side is very pale??? She looks like something out of batman movie..... 

I raised the temperature to 80F. (26 Celsius)

Could it be the Epsom salt or perhaps the Baktopur?!?

She is swimming around now and I found her next to the heater. That couldn't have burn her face right???


----------



## sam6 (Feb 21, 2011)

it might be bloat


----------

